# O&w Mirage I I I - Just Arrived



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

The O&W just arrived!


















Initial impressions are very favourable. Nice legible dial and nice hands. Bezel works very well apart from a little springy feel. Particularly like the lug shape and beefy looking pushers. Crown is nice and easy to grip too.

Expecting some brown straps from Roy to dress it up a bit.

Here it is straight from the box, unadjusted. Must be midnight where it came from!


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not so keen on chronographs myself, but I do like the way the bezel almost overhangs the case!

Enjoy it Hakim


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it... like a Sinn 103... very sweet Hakim!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Hakim, nice one 

But then I am a fan of O&W


















Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks chaps!









Mike, Is that the same bracelet Roy used to sell with the RLT15 chrono?









Hakim


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice, good looking watch that!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice one Hakim ! I really like the arabic numerals, a very traditional looking watch


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi MIKE.

Is that RoyÂ´s bracelet?

Best,

salmonia


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it's from Roy, not an exact fit but as "near as dam it"

Mike


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

that is a knockout watch, it looks fine on the steel bracelet.

lucky you!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very, very nice Hakim. I have a Vajoux 7750 next on my want list and I have not seen a better value watch than the one you have there. Let us know how you settle down with it.

I think I prefer it on leather, but the bracelet dresses it up well and suits it.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Yes it's from Roy, not an exact fit but as "near as dam it"
> 
> Mike


it's pretty good, isn't it! Heavier that the RLT15, a matt-er finish, and the links are screwed rather than pinned; it also has the divers extension







which the '15 does not. But both good bracelets.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

A great watch. I've got a Mirage II, but I fancy a Mirage III as well, they are brilliant value for what you get. I heard on another forum that the Mirage III is a rebadged Bell & Ross model which was not selling too well. If this is true, it is their loss and Mr Wajs' gain.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice Hakim, well done. Like Mike, I'm a fan of O&W's, there's just something about them.

Andrew.


----------

